# is their a way to SPEED up uploads?



## fidel (Sep 26, 2004)

my downloads are pretty fast..but my uploads are horrible..i have DSL


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We will need more info to answer this. 

What speed does your dsl claim to be. Uploads are slower in most cases.
Do you use a router?

Just a word of caution:We do not support P2P issues here. If this is just a P2P problem we will be unable to help you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My cable line is currently set to 5.0/384, which comes to roughly 625KBps download and 40KBps upload. If I want it faster I would have to pay more. DSL is the same.


----------

